# Looking to buy in Portugal - tell us we are not mad :)



## IanW

Hello,

We are looking to buy a home and relocate to Portugal.

We are looking at Central Portugal. Probably in the Figueiró dos Vinhos region.

Are we mad?

The one issue we have is finding decent estate agents - there seem to be various listing type sites, but these seem a little limited and not really someone who can search for our needs.

Our essential needs are outside space both for cooking and for our large dog to run around and most importantly internet access. We need a good connection 24/7 for my work.

Apart from that 3 or 4 bedrooms etc... We are not adverse to a larger property that we could rent out part of it as a holiday let.

Any tips or suggestions?

We will be paying cash and probably have a budget of around 150,000 Euros. (must learn where the Euro symbol is LOL)

We are new to all this and wish to settle down where the climate is better, the neighbourhood is nicer and we can mix with the local community.

Plain and simple we want a better quality of life.

Thanks.

(will probably have lots of other questions - but will do a search for those first)


----------



## siobhanwf

If you google _Property for Sale in Figueiró dos Vinhos_ on google.pt you will find plenty of options.

Farms and Estates - Figueiró dos Vinhos - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal

Residencial Figueiró dos Vinhos Figueiró dos Vinhos Portugal Estabelecimentos Comerciais para Alugar Vender


all good places to start to see what might be available in your price range


----------



## IanW

Thanks - your second link is no longer valid


----------



## silvers

Ian post once more and then I can send you a pm.


----------



## IanW

Thanks - am sure I will reach any quota soon - I also run forums (work for a major forum software company  ) so aware of the need to stop spammers LOL


----------



## canoeman

€ = alt gr + 4.
Don't think your mad, but think you should visit, to seriously look at areas to narrow your search, preferably at different times of the year.
Agents there are lots from Registered Portuguese to web advertisers, personally I wouldn't use an agent to specifically find a property or pay a fee to achieve that.
Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário is a good site, similar to UK Rightmove, it'll take you to agents, Portuguese sites list, describe and photo very differently to UK agents and their also very bad at answering so don't despair 

Budget 150.000,00€ don't forget buying costs
IMI for that budget band 5% of purchase price less 5.640,23€ Stamp Duty 0.8% of purchase price (big reduction in IMI for 2012, might alter next year though) 
so 140.000€ x 5% = 7.000,00€ - 5.640,23€ = 1.359,77€ + 1.120,00€ = 2.479,77€ so purchase price is 142.479,77€ last year this would have been 146.392,60€ , then you have Notary, Registration at Conservatoria, solicitor, varies on type of Notary used and solicitor, shouldn't be more than 1.500,00€

If your considering renting part then be realistic about possible income, especially if it is important to your finances

Internet has been covered very recently if you must have speed & relability then you might have to consider satellite.


----------



## travelling-man

I've just bought a place in Nodeirinho which is the area you mention and there are several good agents in the area.

I won't post contact details because of the rules but feel free to send me a PM if you need to.


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello Ian

Fred and i have just moved into our place between Serpins and Gois. We had been coming over to Portugal four times a year for many years in our Motorhome but it's now been retired like us.

We had a figure of what we had to spend like you but found what we wanted for less than half of what we had originally budgeted for. I would have an open mind as to what you want. The house that we have we looked at before we found out the price and as it was so low we wanted to know why. It seemed that as the couple where getting a divorce they needed a very quick sale so we saved a vast amount of money. 

Use the search and you will gets lots of helpful information

I think you will find that pressing the ALT key and number 4 brings up the Euro symbol 

In the UK we had two cars and after advice years ago we had one in my name and one in Fred's name so that making the cars legal would create less problems.

Krystyna


----------



## jerryceltner

Janina k said:


> Hello Ian
> 
> Fred and i have just moved into our place between Serpins and Gois. We had been coming over to Portugal four times a year for many years in our Motorhome but it's now been retired like us.
> 
> We had a figure of what we had to spend like you but found what we wanted for less than half of what we had originally budgeted for. I would have an open mind as to what you want. The house that we have we looked at before we found out the price and as it was so low we wanted to know why. It seemed that as the couple where getting a divorce they needed a very quick sale so we saved a vast amount of money.
> 
> Use the search and you will gets lots of helpful information
> 
> I think you will find that pressing the ALT key and number 4 brings up the Euro symbol
> 
> In the UK we had two cars and after advice years ago we had one in my name and one in Fred's name so that making the cars legal would create less problems.
> 
> Krystyna


I have a UK laptop and to get the € symbol I have to press CTRL ALT together then the number 4


----------



## travelling-man

None of those ideas for the Euro symbol work on my laptop that came with me from South Africa!


----------



## kw60

Hello and welcome to the "mad club ! "
We too have taken the plunge and move to Portugal next month.
We used perfectportugal to find our house and had a budget of around 100000€ intending to buy then renovate but purchased a house ready to move into that needs a bit of tlc for a bit more money in the Cantenhede area.
Good luck with your search, there are loads of lovely properties for sale and I hope you find your dream home like us.
Kim


----------



## jerryceltner

travelling-man said:


> None of those ideas for the Euro symbol work on my laptop that came with me from South Africa!


You can try 2 things.
1.	Click on start......all programs.......accessories .........system tools .....click on Character map and find the € symbol there.
2.	Open word and I use 2007 .........click on insert and either character map appears there or as in 2007 a symbols tab appears ....you click on this and the euro symbol appears .........you then will have to copy and paste.
3.	Worth a try.......Do you have a € symbol on your keyboard anywhere ???


----------



## canoeman

Have you a € symbol on keyboard? my UK laptop it's on 4 to use press _alt gr_ to right of space bar + 4, if you don't you could always add it to a key or I also have Tablet PC Input panel on taskbar, so I can have an on screen keyboard that I can select the language I want to type in.


----------



## IanW

Thanks for all the posts.

Reading various posts and getting a bit worried LOL about the cost of everything.

We were looking in Spain originally but could not find anything in the Extremadura region. Ruled out most of the coast as we do not wish to live in a little England.

May well rent initially so that we can find the right place at the right price.


----------



## travelling-man

€ Ha...... Thanks Jerry! 

Ian, you should walk it with that budget. - Feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected] if you need further info.


----------



## canoeman

travelling-man said:


> € Ha...... Thanks Jerry!
> 
> Ian, you should walk it with that budget. - Feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected] if you need further info.


I'd agree there are hundreds of properties at that and less, you might just need to widen your area a bit, what costs worry you?


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, we're about 7 km outside Figueiro Dos Vinhos on an edge of village location and about equidistant between Fig and castanheira da pera and have just fully renovated the 1st floor into a very comfortable 2 bedroomed apartment (if that's the right term).

Downstairs we have 2 large workshops, a toilet, 2 other rooms that can be lived in but need modernising, a 20 m barn, 2 garages an outbuilding, a garden and a field and we didn't spend as much as your budget allows for.

Oh and the entire structure, including the barn is registered as habitation so could be converted into more living space.


----------



## IanW

Thanks.

We are not worried on location as such - but do not really wish to live in the north of Portugal or in a 'little England' - but will probably get governed by the internet availability which when looking in Spain was a major problem.

I do not yet have a good idea on area - just looking at a few properties around Tomar online for example.

I think we will maybe rent first, as we can then be 100% sure, especially if the property we buy needs work doing to it.

Costs - I have a small job on the internet, which does not bring in a massive income, but it seems that in Portugal I will have to hand over maybe half in taxes (32% + any income tax) - which makes it not so attractive LOL Here the the UK, I have to pay just 20% after a decent tax free allowance, which is a big difference.

What we are 100% decided on is that we wish to leave the UK - our options are limited as to where we can go (Europe or Europe  ) - and as we like the general area we would have no issues with living in Portugal and the people.

We do have the whole of Europe, but we equally have to look at what we can get with our limited budget and right now it seems that in Portugal our money will go further than some other locations.


----------



## travelling-man

Take a look at the Bentley Walker Tooway satellite system for internet.


----------



## IanW

travelling-man said:


> Take a look at the Bentley Walker Tooway satellite system for internet.


Thanks - did do, just concerned over upload/download limits as I have to often upload quite a bit.


----------



## siobhanwf

We have gone with TOOWAY DIRECT and have had no real problems.

Tooway | Home of Tooway Satellite Broadband 18Mb in Europe | ToowayDirect


We opted for the Tooway10 which suits use with no problems.
Constant 10mbps download and 2-3 mbps upload


just checked and the current rate is:
Average Download Speed: 9731 kbps (1216.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Upload Speed: 3990 kbps (498.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 647 ms
Jitter: 18 ms
Packet Loss: 0%

the 1st of July, 2012 15:47


----------



## IanW

Thanks.

We will probably initially rent in the area, so we know exactly what we are after.

Currently looking in and around Tomar

The last thing we wish to do is to rush and buy the wrong property.

The biggest issue is working out from agent details which are up a mountain etc., as particulars are often a little sketchy to say the least.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

I have used friends' keyboards in South Africa and they are US ones, hence not being able to get the € sign.


----------



## IanW

Everyone should be able to get the € by holding the alt key down and typing 0128 then releasing the alt key - this is assuming the Alt Gr + 4 fails to work.

:focus:


----------



## anapedrosa

IanW said:


> Everyone should be able to get the € by holding the alt key down and typing 0128 then releasing the alt key - this is assuming the Alt Gr + 4 fails to work.
> 
> :focus:


Thanks - I didn't know that, quite useful.


----------



## travelling-man

I'm not aware of any similar services similar to the one described above here in central Portugal but it's a damn good idea and I'm sure there's an opening for such an operation in this area.


----------



## tonycharlton

*Welcome*



IanW said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking to buy a home and relocate to Portugal.
> 
> We are looking at Central Portugal. Probably in the Figueiró dos Vinhos region.
> 
> Are we mad?
> 
> The one issue we have is finding decent estate agents - there seem to be various listing type sites, but these seem a little limited and not really someone who can search for our needs.
> 
> Our essential needs are outside space both for cooking and for our large dog to run around and most importantly internet access. We need a good connection 24/7 for my work.
> 
> Apart from that 3 or 4 bedrooms etc... We are not adverse to a larger property that we could rent out part of it as a holiday let.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions?
> 
> We will be paying cash and probably have a budget of around 150,000 Euros. (must learn where the Euro symbol is LOL)
> 
> We are new to all this and wish to settle down where the climate is better, the neighbourhood is nicer and we can mix with the local community.
> 
> Plain and simple we want a better quality of life.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (will probably have lots of other questions - but will do a search for those first)


Hi, I have just read your thread on expat forum. I came here in Feb 1st this year and have bought a small house in a place called Almegue, about 30kms from Figueiró dos Vinhos. The nearest large village to me is Cernache do Bonjardim. 
I would recommend my estate agent, Alice Nunes Ferreira,///snip/// . If you tell her exactly what you are looking for she will find the perfect place for you and look after you once you've bought the place. Alice speaks perfect English so no problems there. Alice's email is ///snip///

You are welcome to visit my place to see what the country is like once you leave the larger towns/villages. I am surrounded by hills, woods and a large river about 100 metres down the hill from me. My neighbours are great, mainly old ladies and one younger family (there are about 5 families in all here.) 

My email is ////snip////
Rgds
Tony Charlton


----------



## TONKINL

*Loraine*

Hi,

Of course you are not mad! just looking for somthing better or different.  Good for you. Portugal is an absolutely beautiful pace to live especially in the Central region. If you are looking for a gorgeous place in this area with stunning scenery, beautiful walks etc you could not find a nicer place than Penela. Just about 40 mins from the historic vibrant city of Coimbra and just over an hour from the gorgeous sea side town of figera de foz on the Silver Coast. Penela its-self is a really beautiful tranquil market town with an 11th century castle. It has all the modern conveniences, post office,banks, medical centre,supermarkets etc. but still maintaining its typical Portuguese charm. It really is lovely, immaculate and the people are very very welcoming and friendlly. I can recommend a fantastic estate agent Coimbra Propery Shop. Graham is English but speaks fluent Portuguese. Have a look at their website. They offer much more than property,advice, tips etc. 
We are unfortunately looking at selling our home in this area because of family circumstances but it may be too big for your needs anyway, and double your budget, (an almost new 4 bed villa) but would be perfect to rent out rooms because each bedroom has a large ensuite. The view is to die for overlooking the breathtaking Louro Valley with views of Penela Castle. It stands in one acre of land. plenty room for growing veg and cooking etc.
I know that you will find what you are looking for but you are right to choose a good agent, give Coimbra Property Shop a go and very good Luck


----------



## canoeman

Can I add my house to your advert Lorraine


----------



## TONKINL

Not sure what you mean? I'm new at this and not really sure if I'm doing things right! I am passionate about portugal though and anyone who has decided to move over there I will encourage. Change is always difficult and can be hard work at first, but as they say you get out of life what you put in! will love it (with the right help etc.) Are you selling your house? I didn't understand your comment!


----------



## canoeman

I'm passionate about Portugal as well, but your input seems far more about promoting your house sale and Coimbra property


----------



## TONKINL

Excuse me, did or did not the guy say that he was looking to buy in Portugal and did or did he not ask to 'tell them that they were not mad?' in addition he said that he was having difficulty finding a good estate agent. I merely answered his question! I thought I was being helpful by informing him of one Estate Agent that I know by experience is excellent! To share information is not 'promoting' as you put it, there is no advantage to myself if he uses them or not. As far as my own property it was well out of his price range anyway I was really just making conversation. Get a life, keep your narrow minded opinions to yourself and don't be so rude!!


----------



## Bessie

No of course you're not mad. Don't believe the horror stories. I've just bought a house here. There's a good estate agent I know, pm me if you still want help. its central portugal. I don't know if I can post a link on this site as I don't know the rules.


----------



## jerryceltner

We all get caught out by the forum rules as I did. You need to post 5 times before you can send a PM. I don't even know whether you can send a visitor PM. 
You become a member on Facebook and you can PM straight away.
Rules is rules though!!!


----------



## Bessie

I was asking the poster to pm me for the name of a good estate agent if he can do. but maybe he cant as Im very new. but looks like he has got a lot of advice anyway . Good luck


----------

